# Old School gaming



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been playing Clash at Demonhead lately, and I just beat Fallout 1 for like the 4th time lol. Anyone else playing any old school games?


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 10, 2013)

Shit ya.I picked up a modded x box a couple years back that has all systems and thousands of games installed.Pretty cool, if it wasnt for the price lol


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 10, 2013)

Halo, and Halo 2.. lol classics


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Halo, and Halo 2.. lol classics


lol you must be young


----------



## srh88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've been playing Clash at Demonhead lately, and I just beat Fallout 1 for like the 4th time lol. Anyone else playing any old school games?


just wrecked this game with a buddy on his old sega.. used to be my favorite game when i was younger


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

axel was the man on streets of rage. I wish they would remake road rash and shadowrun!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

They were making a new Road Rash but the game got scrapped, the gameplay footage looked pretty good. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;jfXd8E_FZPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfXd8E_FZPs[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

AWWWW we were soooo close!!!!!! NOOOO!!!!


----------



## dbkick (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ev0_hmee2cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev0_hmee2cM[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 10, 2013)

SNES will always be my favorite system because thats what I grew up with! Kirby superstar = my favorite game... no matter what


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> SNES will always be my favorite system because thats what I grew up with! Kirby superstar = my favorite game... no matter what


U.N. Squadron and Gradius 3 were also bad ass SNES games.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

^ I've got like 4 copies of that game lol. Everytime I would buy an atari game lot of ebay I would get one, that and frogger and donkey kong. 

Not the better of the two donky kong's either, the one in the tan colored cart, where donkey kong looked like a gingerbread man.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> U.N. Squadron and Gradius 3 were also bad ass SNES games.


I need to re-buy UN squadron, used to beat the hell out of it back in the day. Genesis has a lot of good shooters if you like those sorts of games.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought this one as a Xmas gift for myself this year.

[video=youtube;WmwIKpO8OtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmwIKpO8OtM[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish you would part with one of those gradius 3's


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm sorry I mean that boxing game for the atari, I guess I should have qouted so there was no confusion.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

The only duplicate games I have are for the Atari 2600, I get a huge lot 4 cheap and then I can't trade the extras off lol.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

gradius 3 was on snes


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 11, 2013)

Anybody ever play wolfenstein?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Anybody ever play wolfenstein?


Of course I did. Along with doom and doom2.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;t4a2LpbPbu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4a2LpbPbu4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 11, 2013)

Sabotage on the Apple







Empire on a VAX/VMS. No pic of that.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Golden Axe was tight. I was just talking about that game like 2 days ago as a matter of fact. I need to go get my genesis again. They just aren't gonna make games like that anymore. (back when fun was more of a factor than graphics)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Golden Axe was tight. I was just talking about that game like 2 days ago as a matter of fact. I need to go get my genesis again. They just aren't gonna make games like that anymore. (back when fun was more of a factor than graphics)


[video=youtube;3a_g7lUliQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a_g7lUliQU[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jan 12, 2013)

super street fighter 2 killer instinct for SNES


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol you must be young


Younger I will agree.. Im just a Halo Nerd .. I played other games.. I had Nintendo, Sega, N64, Dreamcast.. Never had Atari or anything though.. The Original Halo is kind of semi-old school now.. Fallout 1 came out 4 years before Halo.. Im not a baby though


----------



## domino7 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm thinking none of you are old enough to use the phrase "old school" lol


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 12, 2013)

Nintendo8.com.. Is a good site for the Nintendo 8-bit games, got a shitload of them..

http://nintendo8.com/


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 12, 2013)

domino7 said:


> I'm thinking none of you are old enough to use the phrase "old school" lol


Lol you might be surprised..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

before game consoles came out, I used to hang out at the arcade all the time. the original street fighter with the 2 big buttons you had to blast was my all time favorite. I liked the six button configuration too but prefer the old school 2 button version. I would own fools on that game, lol.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

Crazy Climber, anyone?






If you stayed in place too long, the game would tell you to, "Go for it." Not long after this showed up in the arcades, Stiff Little Fingers released their 1981 album *Go For It*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Crazy Climber, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn! I haven't seen that game since I was a kid. I used to love playing that


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn! I haven't seen that game since I was a kid. I used to love playing that


I still break out that album fairly often - albeit digitally now. So I remember both well.


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 13, 2013)

Road Rash.....


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2013)

this isnt that old but i LOVED THIS GAME so much when i was kid i used to play the fucking shit out of this game, it originally came with my sega i believe but NO ONES ever herd of this game, like whenever i ask or talk about it its like people look at me like im mentally retarded , and i cant find an emulator ANYWHERE [video=youtube;qHHfdeFZRoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHHfdeFZRoU[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> this isnt that old but i LOVED THIS GAME so much when i was kid i used to play the fucking shit out of this game, it originally came with my sega i believe but NO ONES ever herd of this game, like whenever i ask or talk about it its like people look at me like im mentally retarded , and i cant find an emulator ANYWHERE [video=youtube;qHHfdeFZRoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHHfdeFZRoU[/video]


I think all the real gamers hated the sega saturn lol!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think all the real gamers hated the sega saturn lol!!!!


Nahh... The SEGA Saturn had some really good games on it, even the Atari Jaguar had a few good games in it's library. Hell, I wish I had a Saturn. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nahh... The SEGA Saturn had some really good games on it, even the Atari Jaguar had a few good games in it's library. Hell, I wish I had a Saturn. lol


you don't got a sega saturn? shame on you


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you don't got a sega saturn? shame on you


They rarely show up on ebay and when they do they are either missing parts, not working, or waayy too expensive.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nahh... The SEGA Saturn had some really good games on it, even the Atari Jaguar had a few good games in it's library. Hell, I wish I had a Saturn. lol


omg, I'm sorry that said sega SATURN. my bad... somehow I was thinking Sega CD. 

Actually if I remember right that is when virtual racer came out right? Wasn't that on the saturn?


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

- Morrowind - Pc
- Baldur's Gate: Shadows of Amn - Pc
- Star Reach (Space Federation) - Pc
- Brain Lord (Snes)
- Twisted Metal 3 - PS1


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you guys remember "RACE DRIVING" on the arcade? I need to buy that arcade system. Getting one up here though would be a nightmare.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> omg, I'm sorry that said sega SATURN. my bad... somehow I was thinking Sega CD.
> 
> Actually if I remember right that is when virtual racer came out right? Wasn't that on the saturn?


Yes Virtua Racing came out on the saturn, I do own a sega CD and it's pretty craptastic except for a handful of games, like Lunar and some other good RPGs and shooters. 



[video=youtube;tIU9YHdhY1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIU9YHdhY1U[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Super ghouls and ghosts was pretty damn fun. The SNES version anyway! I've gotta get that game. I never could beat that one.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Super ghouls and ghosts was pretty damn fun. The SNES version anyway! I've gotta get that game. I never could beat that one.


The SNES version isn't that hard, Ghosts N' Goblins on the NES is a damn nightmare though.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

I enjoyed the one for Genesis


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

I am totally diggin' the gamers section.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

SnakeByte said:


> I enjoyed the one for Genesis


The box art is awesome, I was trying to post a picture of it but the page freezes whenever I try. 

Anyone play Gargoyles quest 1&2 and Demon's Crest? It stars Firebrand the red demon from the Ghouls N' Ghosts games, I've got all three and i highly recommend them.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;xfBQppaKcS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfBQppaKcS8[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Jan 14, 2013)

i keep waiting for wizards and warriors to come out on the wii virtual retro game thingy but it's never there. that and dragon warrior 3. i wanna fight a fucking slime dammit!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i keep waiting for wizards and warriors to come out on the wii virtual retro game thingy but it's never there. that and dragon warrior 3. i wanna fight a fucking slime dammit!


I miss dragon warrior 3. Good 'ol Zoma. He got nothin' on me.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

actually, dragon warrior 2,3, and 4 were pretty good. number 1 sucked IMO.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 15, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i keep waiting for wizards and warriors to come out on the wii virtual retro game thingy but it's never there. that and dragon warrior 3. i wanna fight a fucking slime dammit!


Too bad you don't have a NES, you can get a copy of wizards and warriors for like $2 on ebay. Dragon warrior 3 on the other hand will cost you a pretty penny. 

I beat wizards and warriors a couple of months ago, then I tried playing part 2 but I just couldn't get into it, part 3 is pretty good.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Too bad you don't have a NES, you can get a copy of wizards and warriors for like $2 on ebay. Dragon warrior 3 on the other hand will cost you a pretty penny.
> 
> I beat wizards and warriors a couple of months ago, then I tried playing part 2 but I just couldn't get into it, part 3 is pretty good.


dragon warrior 3, just remember, hero, soldier, priest, wizard.. game ownage.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;q0sdPrIcsws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0sdPrIcsws[/video]

hail the power of Old school flyers!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Reminds me of twin cobra... which I could never beat either. GRRRRRR


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2013)

The Genesis had some great shooters if you're into those types of games.

[video=youtube;rMihPEyJXF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMihPEyJXF4[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Blue Wizard, do you remember Solar Warrior for Arcade???

[video=youtube;2bkcIuQ5Li8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bkcIuQ5Li8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2013)

No, I've never played it. All I remember at the arcade we had at the mall was street fighter 2, mortal kombat 2, and a handful of old games like Mrs. Pacman and Dig Dug. 

Mortal Kombat 2 and Street fighter2 always had huge lines in front of them. 

I usually played golden axe or final fight. I used to beat one without dieing then move to the other one and beat it without dieing, just back and forth like that until mom came and got me.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 22, 2013)

Last month I played Landstalker all the way through for the first time in 16 years. Seemed like yesterday.

[video=youtube;AFiWuZAHGIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFiWuZAHGIo[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Those kind of games were always fun!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm playing resident evil 2 on my N64. The background looks funny, Like it's flat or something? I guess it's from all the compression they had to do, still pretty amazing that it has Leon and Clair's A\B scenario's and all the cut scenes on one cart.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 23, 2013)

RAMPAGE!
[video=youtube;Yctn3OP4vQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yctn3OP4vQ8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 23, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> RAMPAGE!


^ The ending totally isn't worth the 3 hours (at least that's how long it felt) to beat the game. 

Reminded me of Robot Alchemic Drive, that game is awesome if you've never played it before.

[video=youtube;2FyCTyjcH6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FyCTyjcH6o[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 25, 2013)

of course... only the best tho. final fantasy 7 and other square rpg's 7 was the best tho!! so awesome. i cried the first time i saw aeris die, i didnt see it coming.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 25, 2013)

dude mortal kombat 2 was hard as hell in the arcade. the computer just like wigs out on you randomly. u can get nearly an infinite combo with a few characters like kitana and baraka.

EDIT: i think ive made more people walk away from UMK3 than any other game at the arcade tho, they'd get pissed when id turn into human smoke, and say im cheating.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Too bad you don't have a NES, you can get a copy of wizards and warriors for like $2 on ebay. Dragon warrior 3 on the other hand will cost you a pretty penny.
> 
> I beat wizards and warriors a couple of months ago, then I tried playing part 2 but I just couldn't get into it, part 3 is pretty good.


Just good luck finding the cords... i have a few old systems sitting around w/o proper cords. n64, genesis, snes, nes, dreamcast... i geuss the dreamcast aint even worth 10 bux used if u aint got the 2 controllers and all the original cords. they are hard to find now. i bet saturn stuff is too... Nights was an AWESOME game. Fighters mega mix too.


----------



## Chimone (Jan 25, 2013)

shiiiiit.....

who wants some?
http://imgur.com/a1CH5R3


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> omg, I'm sorry that said sega SATURN. my bad... somehow I was thinking Sega CD.
> 
> Actually if I remember right that is when virtual racer came out right? Wasn't that on the saturn?


Virtua racer was on 32X and regular genesis too. i still have the 32X version... weird thing is it would play w/o the 32x attached but it would glitch out. i think i had a cord fiasco the first week i had my 32X back in the day.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Do you guys remember "RACE DRIVING" on the arcade? I need to buy that arcade system. Getting one up here though would be a nightmare.


what about Hard Driving... the old atari driving simulator. that thing was hard until u got the hang of it. or ever sega outrun! shift them gears!!

as for racing on the genesis... Super Monaco GP. ive put HOURS amd HOURS into that damn game to get to the top team! whew! that game cheats a bit too...


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone remember RC Pro Am on the nintendo? That game was hard as fuck.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;l-pLaWZrL2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-pLaWZrL2A[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 25, 2013)

I played Black Hawk Down for 4 years straight. I held #23 all time in Team King of the Hill and #41 all time in Team Deathmatch for the better part of 3 years. Man, I miss those days something fierce.

I was a Sargent in AOD ( Angels of Death) for 3 of those years. AOD is still around today, clanAOD.net, at one time it was the largest online gaming clan in existence. They played everything from Nascar, SWTOR, MOHAA to BFV and many more. They still have a badass site, worth checking out if you are a gamer. Tell them Asmallvoice sent ya..lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jan 25, 2013)

been playing tecmo super bowl for nes and snes and formula 1 built to win for nintendo. You kids with your old school games on ps2.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> what about Hard Driving... the old atari driving simulator. that thing was hard until u got the hang of it. or ever sega outrun! shift them gears!!
> 
> as for racing on the genesis... Super Monaco GP. ive put HOURS amd HOURS into that damn game to get to the top team! whew! that game cheats a bit too...


Yeah hard driving. That's what it was!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

ExtremeMetal43 said:


> been playing tecmo super bowl for nes and snes and formula 1 built to win for nintendo. You kids with your old school games on ps2.


I still have John Elway's Quarterback for NES bro.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm playing resident evil 2 on my N64. The background looks funny, Like it's flat or something? I guess it's from all the compression they had to do, still pretty amazing that it has Leon and Clair's A\B scenario's and all the cut scenes on one cart.



Re2 good old fav of myne,,interesting little fact,the makers of Animatrix used the police station for a background in one of the vids,,i think it was call beyond,if u ever check it out itll tweak your mind a bit,,just had to share that one.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;l-pLaWZrL2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-pLaWZrL2A[/video]


This game is awesome!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 25, 2013)

I just sold my friend a bunch of my 360 games, I'm going to use the money to help fill out my NES collection. 

The book shelf is almost full.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 26, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Re2 good old fav of myne,,interesting little fact,the makers of Animatrix used the police station for a background in one of the vids,,i think it was call beyond,if u ever check it out itll tweak your mind a bit,,just had to share that one.


WHOA im gonna flip my animatrix dvd in now. the soundtrack/score to the matrix trilogy and the animatrix is some AWESOME stuff.

One of my fav songs ever is the one playing in Neo's headphones when he notices the response on the computer in his room. Massive Attack - Dissolved Girl.

were any of those matrix games any fun? they looked kinda cheesy to me...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just sold my friend a bunch of my 360 games, I'm going to use the money to help fill out my NES collection.
> 
> The book shelf is almost full.


i just found final fantasy for NES i think in my house. i wish it was FF2 on snes instead. i never finished my game on FFchronicals for that. hell i never finished Crono trigger. the shame!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i just found final fantasy for NES i think in my house. i wish it was FF2 on snes instead. i never finished my game on FFchronicals for that. hell i never finished Crono trigger. the shame!


I finished Chrono... 3-4 times? That was way fun. Too bad that one is soo expensive everywhere I look or I'd buy a copy again.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;2uUqDWPhdok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uUqDWPhdok[/video]
I just got some serious nostalgia hearing those dudes get shot haha


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> [video=youtube;2uUqDWPhdok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uUqDWPhdok[/video]
> I just got some serious nostalgia hearing those dudes get shot haha


I played TONS of that too! epic! yellow barrels explode yeeehaww


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I finished Chrono... 3-4 times? That was way fun. Too bad that one is soo expensive everywhere I look or I'd buy a copy again.


I saw all the endings and maxed all chars and had them completely geared out. Once Ayla upgraded to the gold fist everything died so easily.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I saw all the endings and maxed all chars and had them completely geared out. Once Ayla upgraded to the gold fist everything died so easily.


Her charm was bad ass to get items out of certain monsters.

Magus was my dude. Sucked he couldn't go higher than level 45? I think it was?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I saw all the endings and maxed all chars and had them completely geared out. Once Ayla upgraded to the gold fist everything died so easily.


Wait? All the endings?? You had the dang book didn't you


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 26, 2013)

Old School.... COUNTER STRIKE was my Game.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Wait? All the endings?? You had the dang book didn't you


I do now, got it when it re released on PS1. There was an issue of Nintendo power or EGM or something that talked briefly about all the endings and I just kept playing trying new things until I got them all. The hardest one to figure out was the one where Frog becomes human again.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> Old School.... COUNTER STRIKE was my Game.


I played back when the beta version came out


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I do now, got it when it re released on PS1. There was an issue of Nintendo power or EGM or something that talked briefly about all the endings and I just kept playing trying new things until I got them all. The hardest one to figure out was the one where Frog becomes human again.


That's where you make sure not to get the masamune? I think?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's where you make sure not to get the masamune? I think?


I can't remember lol. I saw that ending once back when I was a kid, I've beaten the PS1 and DS versions a few times but never bothered to get all the endings again.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I can't remember lol. I saw that ending once back when I was a kid, I've beaten the PS1 and DS versions a few times but never bothered to get all the endings again.


Crono cross right? ps1?


----------



## majek (Jan 26, 2013)

Worms Armageddon, great old skewl pc game with a large friendly community that keeps the series alive. Worms Revolution came out in October it's awesome too


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Crono cross right? ps1?


No, they re released Chrono Trigger on PS1, it's called Final Fantasy Chronicles. It has Final Fantasy 4 (2 on SNES) and Chrono Trigger, there are new cut scenes for both games. The ones for Chrono Trigger are really nice.

[video=youtube;FJBfawBbQJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJBfawBbQJA[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, kick ass wizard, you're alright by me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

I have Final Fantasy 4 for SNES, PS1, PSP, and DS. I'm just missing the GBA and wonderswan versions.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Sword of Vermillion? What's up with the Lone tree?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Sword of Vermillion? What's up with the Lone tree?


I dunno, I never had that game when I was a kid lol. I did pick it up not too long ago but I haven't sat down and really played it. Played the hell out of Fatal Labyrinth and Pirates Gold though.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I played back when the beta version came out


Did you play the other Half Life Mods?
Half Life is where it all began...Team Fortress, DOD etc.... Memories.... LOL
Love the Crowbar


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> Did you play the other Half Life Mods?
> Half Life is where it all began...Team Fortress, DOD etc.... Memories.... LOL
> Love the Crowbar


Action Half-Life, Science and Industry and V mod, anyone else played those? I used to play nothing but Pyro on the first team fortress, no one ever played pyro back then and the engineers were cheap as hell with those damn EMP grenades, that was some BS.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Dude okay, Wizard, I will straight up consider you a gaming GOD if you figure out what is up with that lone tree. I went through that game a million times, still could, no problem. Just can't figure out what is up with that tree!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Dude okay, Wizard, I will straight up consider you a gaming GOD if you figure out what is up with that lone tree. I went through that game a million times, still could, no problem. Just can't figure out what is up with that tree!!!


Didn't take too long to find the answer, the crimson armor is at the base of that tree but you can only get it if you give the old man the old woman's sketch.

If you like old RPGs check this site out, they have a ton of shrines for different RPGs including Sword of Vermillion.

http://www.rpgclassics.com/


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Didn't take too long to find the answer, the crimson armor is at the base of that tree but you can only get it if you give the old man the old woman's sketch.
> 
> If you like old RPGs check this site out, they have a ton of shrines for different RPGs including Sword of Vermillion.
> 
> http://www.rpgclassics.com/


Actually, the sketch exchanges gives you the dragon shield. There is no crimson armor at that tree. Before or after that point.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Teleport to Keltwick and give the old man the sketch. Then talk to him. He likes what he sees, and gives you a sketch of himself. Talk to him again, and he'll tell you about that single tree in the middle of no place. Walk over to it; a chest will now appear. It contains Crimson Armor; sadly, it is weaker than Gold Armor. Maybe you can pick it up after your quest is over and keep it for a souvenir. Teleport back to Helwig and give the man's sketch to the old woman. Talk to her and she'll promise to write a letter to the man. She'll then give you the Dragon Shield.

Ahhhhhhh.... I always grabbed the dragon shield...

This makes no sense because that tree is WAY far away from that old man LOL!!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

That dang guy sends you on a wild goose chase for that armor LOL! F that!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

oh, and the dark sword, first cursed weopon in the game, is very worth picking up. It's tough to get to it though... but... at that point in the game, you don't really need much healing.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 29, 2013)

My friend gave me some N64 games he found in storage, one of them was Operation Winback. I used to rent that game all the time back in the day, that game is awesome and ahead of it's time gameplay wise. Gotta love Koei.

[video=youtube;oTh9ifCpPHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTh9ifCpPHk[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 29, 2013)

reminds me of jet force gemini, another game that was ahead of its time.

starts at 2 mins

[video=youtube;nLT46BqE-OI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLT46BqE-OI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 29, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> reminds me of jet force gemini, another game that was ahead of its time.


I've got that game, it's awesome, you every play Mischief Makers?

[video=youtube;M1kXaawsQzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1kXaawsQzY[/video]

I'm going to have to buy another copy, my sister borrowed it and lost it.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 29, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've got that game, it's awesome, you every play Mischief Makers?
> 
> [video=youtube;M1kXaawsQzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1kXaawsQzY[/video]
> 
> I'm going to have to buy another copy, my sister borrowed it and lost it.


I missed out on Mischief Makers but I clearly remember seeing the box in Blockbuster tons of times when I would rent games. Looks like it would have driven a 7 year old me into a violent rage!


----------



## longman (Jan 31, 2013)

That Operation Winback looks awesome! I never got a chance to play it. How does it rate compared to Goldeneye?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2013)

longman said:


> That Operation Winback looks awesome! I never got a chance to play it. How does it rate compared to Goldeneye?


You can't beat golden eye lol. Winback is a very good game for the single player experience, the multiplayer is a bit weak though.


----------



## longman (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds like an endorsement to me! Time to scour ebay. And find my fav green controller...


----------



## Moebius (Feb 2, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can't beat golden eye lol. Winback is a very good game for the single player experience, the multiplayer is a bit weak though.


Remember when Golden eye came out, groundbreaking, it beat everything for years after too.


----------



## Moebius (Feb 2, 2013)

I know somewhere in 120 posts, the game 'Double Dragon' must have been mentioned. Man, I just loved that soooo much.

as well as 'R-Type'. and 'Stryder'.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 2, 2013)

Moebius said:


> I know somewhere in 120 posts, the game 'Double Dragon' must have been mentioned. Man, I just loved that soooo much.
> 
> as well as 'R-Type'. and 'Stryder'.


I don't think double Dragon was mentioned yet, I love part one, part two is great because it's two player, and three.... three is fucking hard. lol 

Me and my cousin used to play Battle Toads Double Dragon on the genesis all summer long, I've still got my original copy from back in the day.

[video=youtube;oiGZ9IBkonc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiGZ9IBkonc[/video]


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;VpiNDxssUL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpiNDxssUL0[/video]

Top comment: And this is why shooters shouldn't be played on a console.


----------



## Moebius (Feb 2, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> [video=youtube;VpiNDxssUL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpiNDxssUL0[/video]
> 
> Top comment: And this is why shooters shouldn't be played on a console.


Essentially that's ALL computer games ... thats why I no longer play them. LOL


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah I have a copy of double dragon stashed away too. Awesome game.

I lost my super smash bros game for N64.. But just bought a new one


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah I have a copy of double dragon stashed away too. Awesome game.
> 
> I lost my super smash bros game for N64.. But just bought a new one


I've still got my original copy, with box, and instruction manual. 

Neener neener neener......


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

did any of you play that Unreal Championship 2 on xbox? i think thats what it was called. you could melee or shoot and there were different range weapons grouped by ammo or whatever. and it had those coup de gras moves if you could do them properly. i loved that game.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

Super Smash bros is F'n sweet. even an anti nintendo gamer couldnt say that game sucks, its just too fun. im having a hard time thinking of a better N64 game. the controls/movement on mario64 drove me nuts... but it was a good release regardless of my opinion. maybe zelda? hmm...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

i was just trying to play BT vs DD on the emulator the other day. i cant even hardly get past the first damn stage. ugh! i used to love that game, curse getting old!
i cant get those damn Dragon Ball Z fighting game moves off anymore either. madden is a bit more my speed these days... i just crank up one of the old ones like 94 and run like hell with barry sanders


----------



## longman (Feb 4, 2013)

Huge Double Dragon fan. That game is hard though. I set my mind to conquering it but never quite did. There's actually a twist to the story I was unaware of. I thought I had it beat and little did I know - my own brother was waiting to take me down. Talk about deflating.


----------



## sniffer (Feb 4, 2013)

pong best game ever


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;PMPRWGmmQ7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMPRWGmmQ7o[/video]

I've been playing this today, just got it in the mail with a few other games I ordered. I had never played it before, the soundtrack rocks.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

I beat Demon Sword today on the NES, the ending sucked. At least I checked off another game on my backlog of unfinished NES games.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I beat Demon Sword today on the NES, the ending sucked. At least I checked off another game on my backlog of unfinished NES games.


Will you take care of twin cobra, bayou billy, and metroid for me? I'm callin' in the heavy hitter lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Will you take care of twin cobra, bayou billy, and metroid for me? I'm callin' in the heavy hitter lol


I don't have twin cobra and I've actually finished Metroid and Bayou Billy. The key to bayou billy is the jump kick, once you get that down the hardest part is the shooting and driving stages.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I don't have twin cobra and I've actually finished Metroid and Bayou Billy. The key to bayou billy is the jump kick, once you get that down the hardest part is the shooting and driving stages.


The driving is the PITA. Or later in the game when the enemies have guns... that's pretty ruthless.

I have twin cobra still, maybe I'll fire up the NES and beat that one of these days. Then after that you can have the game if you want.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;-vakt3Twk54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vakt3Twk54[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

I've recently started up a new game of ff9. Not as old school, but still a classic.
Ive been working my way up from 7 again, I'll skip 11 and 10-2 because fuck that shit, and keep going.


----------



## longman (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever played City Connection (NES)? All you did was drive around in a car (side scroller style) and paint the road. Cops chased you and every once in a while Cats would come flying across the screen. That game made no sense. It kind of makes me wish I was a programmer in the '80s just to see what was happening in the discussion room when that project got greenlit. Despite the sarcastic tone of my description, I always kind of enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

longman said:


> Has anyone ever played City Connection (NES)? All you did was drive around in a car (side scroller style) and paint the road. Cops chased you and every once in a while Cats would come flying across the screen. That game made no sense. It kind of makes me wish I was a programmer in the '80s just to see what was happening in the discussion room when that project got greenlit. Despite the sarcastic tone of my description, I always kind of enjoyed it.


Yeah I've got that game in my collection, Paris Dakar Rally Special is a racing game that will really make you go WTF, I'm going to have to get it one of these days.

I have a few famicom games that I play on my adapter I made, mostly weird crap like that.

[video=youtube;J9ziNEgxpt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9ziNEgxpt4[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

There was a game I used to really like on NES. Can't think of the name of it.

You cruised on roller blades, it was 2 player, and you beat the crap outta enemies.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> There was a game I used to really like on NES. Can't think of the name of it.
> 
> You cruised on roller blades, it was 2 player, and you beat the crap outta enemies.


For the NES? The only one I can think of is Rollergames but that's only 1 player.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

maybe it was 1 player. but that looks to be the game!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

not sure f this was mentioned already but I loved the game 'blades of steel' on NES


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure f this was mentioned already but I loved the game 'blades of steel' on NES


Dude I SO have that game still!!! I'm still more of a mutant league football/hockey type of guy though!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad to have helped. I was going to start listing similar games on other systems if it wasn't.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Glad to have helped. I was going to start listing similar games on other systems if it wasn't.


Wizard, you remember that muppets game for NES? That was a trip to play


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Wizard, you remember that muppets game for NES? That was a trip to play


Yeah my cousin rented it back in the day, we got to alternate who got to pick out a game every other weekend during summer vacation at my grandmas house. He always picked weird or crappy games lol.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure f this was mentioned already but I loved the game 'blades of steel' on NES



we used to play that just to fight due to the lack of fighting games for NES


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a link to some decent looking Kings Quest remakes, if any of you remember playing those. There's a Quest for Glory 2 remake on there as well. Free

http://www.agdinteractive.com/games/games.html


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

I beat Karnov today on my NES, what a craptacular ending.


----------



## thetester (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure if this qualifies as "old school" yet, but evidently FFXI is still up and running. I can't believe that it is on xbox360 though. Would be nice if it was FTP and brought to the PS3. I played the hell out of that game with my Taru Taru black mage/white mage.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 22, 2013)

The lot of NES games I bought from ebay came in the mail this morning, I just beat Jaws a few minutes ago.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 24, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The lot of NES games I bought from ebay came in the mail this morning, I just beat Jaws a few minutes ago.


u payed for and waited in the mail for something that is free on the internet...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2013)

biglungs said:


> u payed for and waited in the mail for something that is free on the internet...


I collect, repair, and mod old video games and systems. It's a hobby.

I am well aware of emulators and use them on occasion.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

biglungs said:


> u payed for and waited in the mail for something that is free on the internet...


some people actually like to support companies that put that out there, same with music, you like an album best thing to do is buy it to support to artist. I almost never pirate my games nor use emulators because i like the company, and i want their products to support them i buy their products so they can continue making something i like....kids these days jeesh


----------



## AltarNation (Mar 24, 2013)

Y'all seen they're re-releasing the original NES Ducktales in HD? 

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/03/capcom-reviving-classic-nes-ducktales-with-modern-hd-remake/

I played the shit out of that game.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2013)

AltarNation said:


> Y'all seen they're re-releasing the original NES Ducktales in HD?
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/03/capcom-reviving-classic-nes-ducktales-with-modern-hd-remake/
> 
> I played the shit out of that game.


Yeah I posted the trailer in the video game news section on this sub forum, I've got a boxed copy of the original lol. 

I also posted the trailer for the Capcom D&D arcade collection that's coming out, me and my friend used to play the hell out of those games on an emulator back in the day. You had to emulate those games though because the only home version was a japanese import on the Sega Saturn and it goes for $100-$200 when you can find it on ebay. 

I think you need a japanese Saturn to play it on too, I'm not sure if the Saturn is region locked and if there is a way to get around it or not, I don't own a Saturn.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

if i could get my hands on astal i would be so happy


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Peeps, Loving this thread, My fav old school games were (after hours of pondering...from Atari to SNES...) Resident Evil 2 on the PS1, sucked me right in being a George Romero fan. Multiplayer online game for me has got to be Unreal Tournament GOTY Edition. The original and best, Servers are still running to this day.


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> if i could get my hands on astal i would be so happy


For the Saturn?


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

but overall, the best game for me of all time is definitely the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series for the PC. Non linear play, go where you like. (well almost anywhere, even this game has it limitations) Fallout 3 copied the engine (poor Ukrainian's) But the AI in STALKER is absolutely fantastic, the best AI game ive ever played. PC's Rock.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> For the Saturn?


yeah thats the only system it came out on sega saturn  was a japanese game did quite poorly here still i loved it and played it for hours and hours and hours and hours


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah thats the only system it came out on sega saturn  was a japanese game did quite poorly here still i loved it and played it for hours and hours and hours and hours


I remember when I was a kid reading about it in some video game magazine, I was drooling over the graphics. I always wanted a saturn and an atari jaguar, maybe one of these days.

[video=youtube;qHHfdeFZRoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHHfdeFZRoU[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

yup i posted that video in this thread i believe....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup i posted that video in this thread i believe....


Oh yeah, I remember now lol.


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah thats the only system it came out on sega saturn  was a japanese game did quite poorly here still i loved it and played it for hours and hours and hours and hours


American, and Japanese versions both on Ebay.. American still sealed in the box is up for sale as well but pricetag is a tad high - to be fair though, the game was quite rare in the big picture. I guess it'd depend on how much you trusted used copies of it, and how much was budgetable to obtain it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> American, and Japanese versions both on Ebay.. American still sealed in the box is up for sale as well but pricetag is a tad high - to be fair though, the game was quite rare in the big picture. I guess it'd depend on how much you trusted used copies of it, and how much was budgetable to obtain it.


i only trust really trusted sellers on ebay usually


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> i only trust really trusted sellers on ebay usually


Figured so, and the only one that's highly trusted is the guy who has it original in the box for 120 US, that I saw at a quick glance anyway.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 25, 2013)

games sucked back in the days they where decent enertainment, but games now days... they are much better. but still i think the storylines of older games where much better and that some remakes with up to date shit should be made. my favorite game of all time has to be half~life and star craft brood war on some shit dial up laggin like a mother fucker.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> games sucked back in the days they where decent enertainment, but games now days... they are much better. but still i think the storylines of older games where much better and that some remakes with up to date shit should be made. my favorite game of all time has to be half~life and star craft brood war on some shit dial up laggin like a mother fucker.


Hahaha.. I used to play SC/BW on b.net all the time, same with Diablo 2.. dont play on b.net so much anymore at all though, no time with all the other shit going on in my life.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 25, 2013)

i forgot to mention phantasy star 2 which i lost a good chunk of my life too, one of the best games ever tho.(on dreamcast but shortly after game cube)


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 25, 2013)

oh mannn just remembered what ate my life away when I was about 11 years old, Elite for the Commodore 64. Brilliant game.


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Mar 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've been playing Clash at Demonhead lately, and I just beat Fallout 1 for like the 4th time lol. Anyone else playing any old school games?


Just dug out my trusty Colecovision thanks to this thread. Blew off the dust and fired up some mousetrap!! lol Yep, i was one of those kids. Spent so much time dreaming about when or if the day would come where i could be a proud owner of brand new Atari. Then that day came..or so i thought. I got the word my pop's was on his way home, with a new game!!! Could barely contain myself!! Jumpen outa my socks as he pulled in the driveway..he's waling up the sidewalk..HE HAS A BIG BAG...sets it on the table..im pissing myself at this point!! I ripped that shit open and yanked out the box and...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I was like wtf is this?!?!? He say's COLECOVISION!!!..the guy at the store said this shit is state of the art!! I grabbed what looked like a big t.v. remote with a weird dial on it and a retarded number pad. Hooked it up..and was immediately depressed lol. Only kid i knew anywhere that had a Colecovision that nobody wanted to play. I basically felt at the time like it was just a sick cruel joke to rune my life ha. Now i just realize i was spoiled lol. I actually have fun playing now!!! 30 years later..


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Meowlistenhere said:


> Just dug out my trusty Colecovision thanks to this thread. Blew off the dust and fired up some mousetrap!! lol Yep, i was one of those kids. Spent so much time dreaming about when or if the day would come where i could be a proud owner of brand new Atari. Then that day came..or so i thought. I got the word my pop's was on his way home, with a new game!!! Could barely contain myself!! Jumpen outa my socks as he pulled in the driveway..he's waling up the sidewalk..HE HAS A BIG BAG...sets it on the table..im pissing myself at this point!! I ripped that shit open and yanked out the box and...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I was like wtf is this?!?!? He say's COLECOVISION!!!..the guy at the store said this shit is state of the art!! I grabbed what looked like a big t.v. remote with a weird dial on it and a retarded number pad. Hooked it up..and was immediately depressed lol. Only kid i knew anywhere that had a Colecovision that nobody wanted to play. I basically felt at the time like it was just a sick cruel joke to rune my life ha. Now i just realize i was spoiled lol. I actually have fun playing now!!! 30 years later..


Nice, I still have the Odyssey with the 2 bit awesome graphics and hardwired controllers - still works too.


----------



## jmitchell (Mar 28, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


One of my all-time faves!!! had it on the snes


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks to years of stocking and shelving things i have an arsenal of retro game systems, i just have half the games i used to have for SNES, N64, genesis and playstation. right now im playing eternal champions and compared to mortal kombat, their fatalities seem way more disturbing than i remember.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 29, 2013)

Played some Contra, river city ransom, and wizards and warriors. 

Also played Uniracers for SNES the other day, use to love that game!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

--Classics


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

I've got SNES, Sega, N64, PS1, PS2, NDS, C64, and NES emulators and ScummVM for the classic Lucasarts games.


Edit : Oh yeah, and a Wii/GC emulator.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 1, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Played some Contra, river city ransom, and wizards and warriors.
> 
> Also played Uniracers for SNES the other day, use to love that game!



when i was a kid the music on river city ransom tortured my mom half to death. that and a boy and his blob. i heard a rumor that if you timed it just right you could get the blob to eat a ketchup jelly bean. i never did pull it off. was that bullshit or what?


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

Total Head said:


> when i was a kid the music on river city ransom tortured my mom half to death. that and a boy and his blob. i heard a rumor that if you timed it just right you could get the blob to eat a ketchup jelly bean. i never did pull it off. was that bullshit or what?


I never put much time into a boy and his blob, was a funny game tho. Not sure about that rumor.

Festers Quest was another one I liked to play for some reason.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I have just about every NES title on emulator to go back and play whenever. NES shit the bin a few years back =(


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 1, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> NES shit the bin a few years back =(


What happened? I've fixed several, it might be a simple fix.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> What happened? I've fixed several, it might be a simple fix.


It was doing a few things, needed a cleaning for sure, but then it just wouldn't turn on. Its long gone now tho. I do still have all the games for it.. god a fucking box full man.. over 400 games easy. Ill find a new NES some day lol.


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> It was doing a few things, needed a cleaning for sure, but then it just wouldn't turn on. Its long gone now tho. I do still have all the games for it.. god a fucking box full man.. over 400 games easy. Ill find a new NES some day lol.


As long as you don't want the oldschool model, you can get the combo one at Thinkgeek.. it does both NES & SNES, 2 controllers.. and will play most of the Japanese original versions of both systems as well. 49.99


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> I never put much time into a boy and his blob, was a funny game tho. Not sure about that rumor.
> 
> Festers Quest was another one I liked to play for some reason.


I looked it up, apparently the trick is to toss some other flavor then quickly toss the ketchup one...which makes him turn into a useless brick wall.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> I do still have all the games for it.. god a fucking box full man.. over 400 games easy.


And I thought my nearly full book shelf of 207 NES games was somewhat impressive.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

That is impressive still!

I know there is a lot of money there in games but I'm just never going to get rid of them. They represent my childhood growing up lol. Each game has a story behind it.
Haven't seen the box they are in for a while now tho, I should try to find it and dig it out soon.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I looked it up, apparently the trick is to toss some other flavor then quickly toss the ketchup one...which makes him turn into a useless brick wall.



i'm ashamed to admit how many times i tried to do that and never pulled it off. then i would get pissed at the blob and throw a bean off a cliff and laugh maniacally as he jumped over edge after it. fussy little shit making frowny faces at the ketchup bean pissed me off.


----------



## biglungs (Apr 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> some people actually like to support companies that put that out there, same with music, you like an album best thing to do is buy it to support to artist. I almost never pirate my games nor use emulators because i like the company, and i want their products to support them i buy their products so they can continue making something i like....kids these days jeesh



if u buy a NES off the internet i am sure none of that money goes back to nintendo. i buy indie albums all the time never going to give a dime of my money to major labels though. i have boxes in my garage with 5-600 cds from along time before iTunes.
i support artists i like by going to shows when they come to town and smoking them out with some cali meds. i DL all my video games fuck paying 60 dollars for a game that 90% of the time i will not be playing in a month. if i really like a title i will buy it brand new cuz fuck gamestop. i dont think my choice to not pay for the latest game is going to cause anyone to lose thr job. 


I love my NES emulator playing games from my childhood on my 60" beats the crappy TV we had growing up also i put the 360 away when my niece and nephew come over they have to play 8 bit with me...kids these days and thr damn cell phone games


----------



## West Coast Comatose (Apr 3, 2013)

Return to castle wolfenstein for XBOX was the shit loved call in air strikes or being medic and reviving people


----------

